
ARkStorm - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARkStorm
======
zeristor
Having watched YouTube videos on Salton Sea it made me wonder what sort of
storms would make the Colorado river flood, it turns out that ARk storms, that
is Atmospheric Rivers predicted to occur once every 1000 years (that's the
'k') have dropped huge amounts of water.

Although the 'k' is supposed to denote once in a thousand years, they seem to
occur every 100 years or so.

------
zeristor
It seems the idea of Atmospheric Rivers has really solidified in the last
couple of years.

It would be interesting to find out how they could plan for these.

